# Internet Explorer 10 Platform Preview



## shantanu (Apr 12, 2011)

The Platform preview one for Internet Explorer 10 is now available for download. It's been one year when Platform preview one for IE was released. Today Platform Preview one for Internet Explorer 10 has been made available for download. Microsoft built IE9 from the ground up for HTML5 and for Windows to deliver the most native HTML5 experience and the best Web experience on Windows. IE10 continues on IE9’s path, directly using what Windows provides and avoiding abstractions, layers, and libraries that slow down your site and your experience. Today only Windows 7 with IE 9 supports native experience of the web and HTML5. Internet Explorer 9 was released almost four weeks ago for consumers. IE 9 is considered a Fast, trusted and clean browser.

Source : TCN

Download : *go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9739661


----------



## zubair.s.kazi (May 18, 2011)

what... already?? micro$oft's getting jealous of chrome racing past ie... (version nos.) lol...


----------



## Vyom (May 18, 2011)

Hmm.. IE 10!
But what's making me stop to even try that? Oh yeah, incompatibilities with own legacy OS like XP!


----------



## shantanu (May 23, 2011)

It's Microsoft's commitment to its customers and consumers all over the world. They show how dedicated they are to technology and upgradation. 

@vineet369 : I wonder you didnt ask for compatiblity with Windows 95 ? Xp Was a great OS and still is. It's time to move on.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 23, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Hmm.. IE 10!
> But what's making me stop to even try that? Oh yeah, incompatibilities with own legacy OS like XP!



Win 7 and XP are very different hence the compatibility issue.



shantanu said:


> It's Microsoft's commitment to its customers and consumers all over the world. They show how dedicated they are to technology and upgradation.
> 
> @vineet369 : I wonder you didnt ask for compatiblity with Windows 95 ? Xp Was a great OS and still is. It's time to move on.



YES!! it is time to move on....... to newer versions and technologies. 

But considering XP is still used in most of the offices and household, some upgrade to IE 8 is really required in XP !! 

MS has stoped support for XP only to push win 7 sales! "Sales Fundas"


----------



## shantanu (May 23, 2011)

Every product has end of life, so did XP. So enforcing sales or better upgraded envoirment is the right approach.

I can understand if there are some problems with XP & IE8. If you have some particular issue you can tell me, I can try and forward your feedback to Microsoft.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 23, 2011)

shantanu said:


> Every product has end of life, so did XP. So enforcing sales or better upgraded envoirment is the right approach.
> 
> I can understand if there are some problems with XP & IE8. If you have some particular issue you can tell me, I can try and forward your feedback to Microsoft.



Thank you!

But since MS has already discontinued any development for XP, any feedback is useless now.


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

shantanu said:


> I can understand if there are some problems with XP & IE8. If you have some particular issue you can tell me, I can try and forward your feedback to Microsoft.



Problem? Well, there's no "particular" issue with IE, but I just want to know, why such great browsers like Chrome, Firefox and Opera run on XP flawlessly, and why can't IE?

I really appreciate Microsoft for driving innovation forward, but they should atleast think for the users who for some reasons, can't upgrade to 7. Why is it so hard to have backward compatibility. Well, I know the reason: just as Tech&ME said, "Sales Fundas!"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 23, 2011)

shantanu said:


> I wonder you didnt ask for compatiblity with Windows 95 ? Xp Was a great OS and still is. It's time to move on.





shantanu said:


> Every product has end of life, so did XP. So enforcing sales or better upgraded envoirment is the right approach.
> 
> I can understand if there are some problems with XP & IE8. If you have some particular issue you can tell me, I can try and forward your feedback to Microsoft.



XP has been EOLed? That's news to me. 
AFAIK Windows XP is STILL SUPPORTED till 2014 when it meets its EOL. So not quite the time to move on really.
It's pathetic that Microsoft cannot update their own software for their own product which is STILL supported and people PAID for that. 
Windows 95 comparison is not a good one here since it has long been EOLed and is not supported.


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

I am with above ^^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 23, 2011)

And I forgot to mention Microsoft Office 2010 is SUPPORTED in Windows XP with SP3, that throws the EOL equation out of water already.


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, and I completely loved the Microsoft Office 2010 beta, that ran on XP for a whole one year, before the beta expired.
I am guessing, the absence of backward compatibility for IE 10, would not be the wisest decision that M$ have taken. Particularly when they are trying to increase the market share.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 23, 2011)

> It's Microsoft's commitment to its customers and consumers all over the world.
> They show how dedicated they are to technology and upgradation.


 are you on Microsoft's payroll ?


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> are you on Microsoft's payroll ?



He is a MVP


----------



## Tech&ME (May 23, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> XP has been EOLed? That's news to me.
> AFAIK Windows XP is STILL SUPPORTED till 2014 when it meets its EOL. So not quite the time to move on really.
> It's pathetic that Microsoft cannot update their own software for their own product which is STILL supported and people PAID for that.
> Windows 95 comparison is not a good one here since it has long been EOLed and is not supported.





vineet369 said:


> I am with above ^^





Liverpool_fan said:


> And I forgot to mention Microsoft Office 2010 is SUPPORTED in Windows XP with SP3, that throws the EOL equation out of water already.



From Microsoft Website:
Windows End of Support Information - Windows Help & How-to

Windows lifecycle fact sheet - Microsoft Windows

Please read before you jump to any conclusions.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 23, 2011)

Erm....how about reading your own links. 


> Even though we ended the sale of Windows XP on October 22, 2010, *we still plan to provide support for individual users and businesses until April 2014*. For more information, see the Windows XP Help & How-to page. As Windows XP sales come to an end, it's also a good time to think about upgrading to Windows 7, which is designed to be compatible with many of the Windows XP programs you're accustomed to using.



Now as far as XP.
Reminder: Windows XP end-of-sales and end-of-support deadlines


> Just a reminder that - as announced in April 2008 - as of October 22, 2010, OEMs will no longer be able to pre-install Windows XP Home on new netbook PCs.  However for a majority of our customers, they may not notice much change; many PC makers have already been actively manufacturing and selling a broad set of Windows 7 netbooks since Windows 7 released in October, 2009. In fact, according to NPD’s Retail Tracking Service, by April 2010, 81% of netbook units sold at retail in the US came with Windows 7 pre-installed.
> 
> I would also like to remind people who are still running Windows XP that as of July 13th, 2010, Windows XP SP2 will also reach the end of support. You will need to install the latest service pack available (Windows XP Service Pack 3) via the Microsoft Update website or look at moving to Windows 7 to be running a supported version of Windows.  *Support for Windows XP Service Pack 3 will continue through April 2014. *


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

@Tech&ME: Yeah, your sources are proof, that Microsoft have ended support for XP SP2.
You should have been more specific. 
Majority of the people I know, myself included are on SP3!


----------



## Tech&ME (May 23, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Erm....how about reading your own links.
> 
> 
> Now as far as XP.
> Reminder: Windows XP end-of-sales and end-of-support deadlines





vineet369 said:


> @Tech&ME: Yeah, your sources are proof, that Microsoft have ended support for XP SP2.
> You should have been more specific.
> Majority of the people I know, myself included are on SP3!



YA that's were you are wrong !! @Liverpool_fan

1. Support does not mean, Microsoft is bound to provide any product updates, including any updates to IE 8 or Windows XP itself.

2. Support only means technical troubleshooting (un-paid or paid).

3. Microsoft has actually stopped the manufacturing of Win XP. Which means no further development for this product. They are asking people to move to win 7.

4. Hence, they cannot have IE 9 installable on XP. This will bound them to make changes to XP and release SP 4 which they don't want to do. Again for "Sales" reasons of win 7.

Hope this clears everything.


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

@Tech&ME: Now, we are just beating the bush pal! Believe me, we are on the same page!

The fact of the matter is, M$ just believes in profit fundas, and so havn't released a version for XP. Simple!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 23, 2011)

*@TECH&ME:*

They may not be bound but they surely deserve criticism for that.

I don't agree with this "what support means or not" irrespective of whatever policies MSFT pursues. If I am a customer I expect a supported OS to be considered a first class citizen and be fully eligible to software updates made by the company itself. Not given excuses in the order of Windows 95 or 3.1x or DOS or whatever.

As for as IE9 to be needed an SP4...Really? Weird. Not the best architecture to distribute a software, if you ask me.

As a customer, I am not bothered whether their product is still on sales or not. What I am concerned is it supported or not, and it is. And they were selling the same product not so long ago, so if it's not too old to be sold, then it's never too old to be expected to be used by the customer and not being told to "move on".

As for as your point of Windows XP and Windows 7 being "different" and compatibility issues are concerned, that didn't stop MSFT to "backport" MSO2010 to XP, how does that stop MSFT to "backport" IE9/10. Makes no sense apart from "Sales reasons".

Sales reason is not any explanation worth bothering to give to your customers. Only MSFT is an organisation which can do business in this manner. Any other organisation would be packing their bags before they utter "S-A-L-E-S" if they emulate that.

Windows XP is still a supported Operating System (with SP3). Now as a customer (assumption), I want to leverage the latest HTML 5 technology. Now MSFT has locked "me" in to IE8, lacking badly in web standards and HTML5 and I can't have any non-third party way to enjoy latest web technology. The only way I can is by:
- Using Third Party tools
- Upgrading to Windows 7 (which my hardware may or may not support, whose license costs a bomb and it may not be worth it for the "improvement" in IT infrastructure.)

Of course using Third Party tools is a good option since ironically Google, Mozilla, and Opera are still supporting the MSFT's OS, but the third party software would not be eligible for technical support from Microsoft.

The point is MSFT is screwing up their own customers and treating Windows XP users, as a second class citizen just in order to drive up sales to their latest Operating systems, quite contrary to the point stated in this thread - 


> It's Microsoft's commitment to its customers and consumers all over the world. They show how dedicated they are to technology and upgradation.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 23, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> @Tech&ME: Now, we are just beating the bush pal! Believe me, we are on the same page!
> 
> The fact of the matter is, M$ just believes in profit fundas, and so havn't released a version for XP. Simple!



Yes yaar. Sorry if I hurted anyone here. I was just trying to put forward some "Sales Fundas" adopted my MS.

And MS is not wrong in doing so, b'coz if they don't innovate and make us move forward, we will still stick ourselves to the FLOPPY era!!


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The point is MSFT is screwing up their own customers and treating Windows XP users, as a second class citizen just in order to drive up sales to their latest Operating systems, quite contrary to the point stated in this thread -
> 
> 
> > It's Microsoft's commitment to its customers and consumers all over the world. They show how dedicated they are to technology and upgradation.





Well said. This could be my new signature! 
But we have got to praise M$ for one thing, "They sure know, every letter of the word, Business!"


----------



## Tech&ME (May 23, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *@TECH&ME:*
> 
> They may not be bound but they surely deserve criticism for that.
> 
> ...



YES this is how companies force there products onto their customers. 

MBA colleges teach exactly this. ---- First screw your own customer and then offer them new products in the name of innovation. "Sales Fundas"

This is nothing new!! A Salesman in any company is taught to do exactly this!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 23, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> But we have got to praise M$ for one thing, "They sure know, every letter of the word, Business!"



To be fair they make some good software as well. 

Hopefully IE10 will go even further (as aimed) with HTML 5 readiness and aid in standardisation and development of HTML5 standards, HTML5 is the future and with more support and standardisation the better it is.



Tech&ME said:


> YES this is how companies force there products onto their customers.
> 
> MBA colleges teach exactly this. ---- First screw your own customer and then offer them new products in the name of innovation. "Sales Fundas"
> 
> This is nothing new!! A Salesman in any company is taught to do exactly this!!!



Yup. And we can do nothing but observe while these companies play with billions.


----------



## shantanu (May 23, 2011)

WOW ! It's one thing to state your opinion and another thing to not see what Microsoft is doing positive for the community & customers. 

Business : Every one does business. Tell me one company that doesn't do business. If they don't earn profit, how will they feed their employees.



> The point is MSFT is screwing up their own customers and treating Windows XP users, as a second class citizen just in order to drive up sales to their latest Operating systems, quite contrary to the point stated in this thread



Your opinion is too biased and unjustified. Sp3 was released by Microsoft just so that it could support a lot of major changes that were coming to it. 

liverpool_fan : Your post looks more like a declaration to me. No point to argue when facts become useless.

Adding more to it :

By End-of-life I meant that now only extended support is available. The Product is no longer in sales and then last of them were sold by 2010. When the mainstream support ends for a product, a lot of issues like this arise. 

@Vineet369 : You used Office 2010 beta for one year. So for a whole year you used Microsoft Office to do your work. Did you provide some feedback ?  if yes, that is great.

faun & others : The fact of me being an MVP has nothing to do with what I said. You can praise any company or person, if they do something great.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 23, 2011)

shantanu said:


> WOW ! It's one thing to state your opinion and another thing to not see what Microsoft is doing positive for the community & customers.
> 
> Business : Every one does business. Tell me one company that doesn't do business. If they don't earn profit, how will they feed their employees.
> 
> ...



I agree with you! 

MS is also a Business oriented company which we must remember. Ofcourse they innovate, but at the same time to earn money and make profit.

@*liverpool_fan* You must also understand this, there is nothing like _first class_ or _second class_ customers.

To successfully sale a product only making good and innovative product is not enough. Hence, whatever MS is doing for win 7 sales is not at all wrong.

Some sales tactics are always required.

For example: However costly a bollywood film may be, some sales tactics like some romantic song, skin beauty makes the film run successfully on theaters.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2011)

shantanu said:


> liverpool_fan : Your post looks more like a declaration to me. No point to argue when facts become useless.


Er nothing to "declare" to you. Just arguing the point. Why take it personally? 

Regarding rest I've already posted what I expect as a customer, if you call that biased and unjustified, missing the "facts" or whatever without actually countering the points you are free to do so.

*@TECH&ME* Maybe to corporations it's justified, I'm just giving opinions in customer's perspective.


----------



## Garbage (May 24, 2011)

> *Newton's First Law of Motion:*
> Every object in a state of uniform motion tends to remain in that state of motion unless an external force is applied to it.


Thats why it needs a company to stop supporting older version, so that customers (read enterprises) move on to better / newer versions. Period.

BTW, isn't this discussion going offtopic? :s


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

I wouldn't have given a sh!t about new IE versions not being made for Windows XP had IE8 been a competent browser. Or if they had also launched IE9 for Windows XP. IE9 is a good browser.

But still you see, Windows XP is 9 years old now.  Might very well be the time to move on to Linux or Windows 7.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Thats why it needs a company to stop supporting older version, so that customers (read enterprises) move on to better / newer versions. Period.
> 
> BTW, isn't this discussion going offtopic? :s



Why should customers (read enterprises) move to new version if the current infrastructure works and is still eligible for security updates and supported? Just because a megacorporation thinks so?
And IE9/10's non-support for XP isn't going off-topic per se. (This post of mine is though)


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Why should customers (read enterprises) move to new version if the current infrastructure works and is still eligible for security updates and supported? Just because a megacorporation thinks so?
> And IE9/10's non-support for XP isn't going off-topic per se. (This post of mine is though)



Windows XP has reached EOL. Period!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2011)

So it is April 2014 already? 
Anyway I've made my point, no point of dragging it further.


----------



## desiibond (May 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So it is April 2014 already?
> Anyway I've made my point, no point of dragging it further.



Mainstream support ended on April 14, 2009. Extended support ends in 2014. Extended support doesn't feature "Design changes and feature requests".


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2011)

All right. I stand corrected on that point. Their other decisions might not be exact sync with that but maybe I am nitpicking.


----------



## shantanu (May 24, 2011)

liverpool_fan : nothing personal about this conversation. The Only Point is that you the decision that looks simple enough to us, is generally taken by a team of thousands of people. when they decide not to release a product for a platoform there is always a good reason behind that. 

Microsoft as a company will do business and that is for sure. But, You and I both use their products. Maybe you bought it and maybe you didnt, but you are using their products and they have given you updates for the same, fixed issues, released a free anti virus solution & lot's of other safety features.

As i stated Windows XP has reached EOL, Adding to features might not be possible. IE is not a separate product like Office 2010, IE is a part of Windows and version changes must be there to support a specific band of product in its own cycle.

Oh and 





> Er nothing to "declare" to you. Just arguing the point. Why take it personally?



I didnt mean declaration to me, i meant declaration (peace)- as it seems to me, not to me , so no personal thing here.



> Regarding rest I've already posted what I expect as a customer, if you call that biased and unjustified, missing the "facts" or whatever without actually countering the points you are free to do so



So, I still stand with that you don't know the full facts. Please clear them. And yes, as a customer you have full rights to specify your opinion and countermand what ever you feel like, just keep it a discussion  

No offence intended.


----------



## noob (May 24, 2011)

nice thread.

I have purchased Win7. but fact is IE sucks to the core


----------



## Tech&ME (May 24, 2011)

Ok lets SUMMARISE this discussion guys now...

@*liverpool_fan :*

As other members including myself is saying Win XP has reached its EOL.

1. Hence, any new development for XP has stopped.

2. IE 8 is tightly intrigrated with XP and MS does not want to upgrade it for XP.

3. Let us welcome win 7 and new innovations by MS.

4. Let's start to live in a real world where wired things does happen!!

5. So, accept the truth and move on............PERIOD


----------



## cute.bandar (May 24, 2011)

> As other members including myself is saying Win XP has reached its EOL.


 it is immaterial what anyone thinks. Fact is xp is and will be under extended support till 2014. Peiod! whether it has reached EOL is a matter of opinion and what you mean by EOL . officially from MS there is no such thing as EOL . There is end of sales which was till 2010, there is end of extended support which is till 2014 . 
tl;dr: THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS EOL w.r.t to xp (from MS). *windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/products/lifecycle


----------



## noob (May 24, 2011)

those who dont know what is EOL dont deserve to work in IT


----------



## cute.bandar (May 24, 2011)

those who don't understand simple english shouldn't be allowed to sit in front of the computer.


----------



## noob (May 24, 2011)

XP was released on October 25, 2001 and Extended Support until April 8, 2014

so from 2001 - 2009 , MS has supported it by doing active development for XP OS.

i think thats enough.

If you are a desktop windows application developer , Win 7 provided a lot of features. this decision is also due to .Net framework.

Also, think as if you own the company, developing OS is not that simple and consider the recourses and cost involved, MS needs to mint money...Innovation requires money , it never comes free of cost.

8 years of support is in fact excellent. also they provided discount from XP/Vista to Win 7 transition. what else do you expect.?

My personal exp : there were N number of times i have formatted PC using XP just because some other software install replaced DLL or some other files....i dont remember when was the last time i formated PC since i moved on to Windows 7.


Do you use same PC for 8 years? You guys accept hardware innovation because you see it , same is the case for software and you can feel it.


----------



## Who (May 24, 2011)

The thread has lost its purpose , it's turning out to be something else for this reason i am closing it, if you want to discuss more about it please use Fight Club section.


----------

